# 2012 Recruiting Class - Who/what do you target?



## Jason Svoboda

So far our 2012 class includes Rhett Smith and Khristian Smith provided he gets past the NCAA Clearinghouse and becomes fully qualified. If that happens, we'll have 2 remaining scholarships available for the 2012 class. 

Looking at the eligibility chart below, we likely would fill the spot with a point/combo guard and another big. Is that what you would target if you were rounding out the roster? Of our 2012 offers, who do you want the Sycamores to land? Who out there that doesn't have an offer would you like to see the staff pursue?

*Senior Eligibility (1)
*F Koang Doluony *

*Junior Eligibility (6)*
G Jake Odum *
G Lucas Eitel %
G Logan Eitel %
G Steve McWhorter
F Manny Arop
F RJ Mahurin *

*Sophomore Eligibility (4)*
G Devonte Brown
G Brandon Burnett
F Jake Kitchell *
F Justin Gant

*Freshman Eligibility (2)*
F Khristian Smith 
F Rhett Smith

*Legend*
* Denotes Redshirt
# Denotes Medical Redshirt
% Denotes Walk-On


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> So far our 2012 class includes Rhett Smith and Khristian Smith provided he gets past the NCAA Clearinghouse and becomes fully qualified. If that happens, we'll have 2 remaining scholarships available for the 2012 class.
> 
> Looking at the eligibility chart below, we likely would fill the spot with a point/combo guard and another big. Is that what you would target if you were rounding out the roster? Of our QUOTE]
> 
> center
> Jake Kitchell  So
> 
> 
> PF
> RJ Mahurin Jr
> Justin Gant So (C)
> 
> 
> SF
> Koang Doluony SR (combo F)
> Manny Arop JR (combo F)
> Rhett Smith Fr (combo F)
> 
> 
> 
> SG
> Brandon Burnett So (SF)
> Khristian Smith Fr (SF)
> 
> 
> 
> PG
> Jake Odum Jr
> Steve McWhorter Jr (SG)
> Devonte Brown So (SG)
> 
> With only one SR, I would go for a C or best available and save one for the next year or for a transfer.


----------



## SycfromBirth

I am a little torn--I think in the MVC, if you can get a really talented 6'9"-7' guy then you could be a force, although, those guys are much harder to come by.  (a good year and another NCAA tournament appearance would help our cause).  Go after 2 bigs of this nature--

In the absence of the, availability of 2 really good bigs,  I would try to fill one of those with a PG or a combo guard with PG tendencies.  Potential redshirt.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah I tend to agree - think we need to add a big body, maybe a JC transfer like Walker. We are going to have a talented team and I would like someone who is game ready. Add a big man that can play the final to years with the Odum class and you are in good shape. 

With the other scholarship I'd like to see us add a shooter. Strictly SG that can stroke it.


----------



## Callmedoc

Can u imagine if colt Ryan was on the same team as odum? That's my feelings on adding a. Great shooter, we need one, BAD


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I think the team lacks a dangerous scorer. I'd prefer that guy to be a good shooter, but we just need someone to be able to fill up buckets when we need them. There were too many times when we were playing amazing defense but couldn't score -- see both Evansville collapses this past year. 

So if I'm using both scholarships, give me a scoring guard and big.


----------



## Bluesier

Marcus Marshall/ Balentine and a big. It looks like we haven't offered too many bigs yet though.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated Eligibility Chart: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=5708

With Bell's commitment, the Sycamores have one scholarship left. Technically, they still have two, but one has been tentatively earmarked for Khristian Smith. We'll see how that plays out in coming the months. Without a doubt, if we go by one remaining, it has to go to a guard and a shooter/scorer at that.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Updated Eligibility Chart: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=5708
> 
> With Bell's commitment, the Sycamores have one scholarship left. Technically, they still have two, but one has been tentatively earmarked for Khristian Smith. We'll see how that plays out in coming the months. Without a doubt, if we go by one remaining, it has to go to a guard and a shooter/scorer at that.



And are his initials DJB?

I hope so.


----------



## Bluesier

What happened to the Italian kid?? hahah.  But I imagine our main target is Balentine and we know there is interest with the Pendleton kid.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluesier said:


> What happened to the Italian kid?? hahah. But I imagine our main target is Balentine and we know there is interest with the Pendleton kid.


I'd like James Harrington or Keith Carter before Pendleton. In fact, I don't think he is a fit for this team.


----------



## Bluesier

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'd like James Harrington or Keith Carter before Pendleton. In fact, I don't think he is a fit for this team.



I agree.  It just seems like there is interest from both sides and we are probably targeting a 2 guard.


----------



## Callmedoc

I am not saying Pendleton wouldn't be a fit because I still feel like he would be successful...I justfeel like there would be better fits than him for this particular team...


----------



## sycamorebacker

Seems like we are really loading up, but then I remember that we are losing 4 good ones at the end of this year.


----------



## Bluesier

As we have seen our offer list shrink during the signing period, who do you guys want from the remaining offers.  Specific player or just big, shooter, point, etc.??


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I almost think you only use the available scholie this year if you can find a game changing type of player, which for us would be unusual.  Otherwise, hold it till next year when we'll only have one open...


----------



## Bluesier

IndyTreeFan said:


> I almost think you only use the available scholie this year if you can find a game changing type of player, which for us would be unusual.  Otherwise, hold it till next year when we'll only have one open...



Yeah, I think that is important since there will only be one available with only Koang being a senior next year.  If we use it this year, I would think it would be on a big, so JK is the only C.  Not sure if he is really a true center anyway.


----------



## Callmedoc

IndyTreeFan said:


> I almost think you only use the available scholie this year if you can find a game changing type of player, which for us would be unusual.  Otherwise, hold it till next year when we'll only have one open...



I think we need to look at the juco kids...even another big. I hear we are   In the running for that big at Vincennes. He would be a good fitz


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluesier said:


> Yeah, I think that is important since there will only be one available with only Koang being a senior next year.  If we use it this year, I would think it would be on a big, so JK is the only C.  Not sure if he is really a true center anyway.



If he doesn't play C for us, he doesn't play.  We will probably always have a backup pf for Gant.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> If he doesn't play C for us, he doesn't play.  We will probably always have a backup pf for Gant.



Gotta be a true center, not a C, PF combo. I want a big who can take up space, defend and pass anything else is extra. I aint asking for much 6'9 athletic big, hopefully African American Say what you want, nothing screams athetlic like a 6'9 African American guy!!


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Gotta be a true center, not a C, PF combo. I want a big who can take up space, defend and pass anything else is extra. I aint asking for much 6'9 athletic big, hopefully African American Say what you want, nothing screams athetlic like a 6'9 African American guy!!



Lots of mid-majors and high majors don't have "true" centers.  Today's game is fast and perimeter oriented.  I think Kitchell is more of a C than Tunnell but less than Walker.


----------

